# Meet Mozie!!



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

We have adopted a third little girl for our family! Mozie is only about 2.5 weeks old so she is still at the breeder's (Sweet Whispers Rattery). But we are lucky enough to have pictures already, thanks to Ashten. Here is the cute little Mo in all her sweetness. We can't wait to meet her and eventually introduce her to Juniper and Beatrix!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Omg what a cute pic!!!! Looks like a baby bear lol ;D


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oh, hurray! Ashten is wonderful and her babies are amazing.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

She is precious!!,


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I went to go check out that pairing. I don't think I've met either of Mozie's parents.

Tip: Do NOT look at the Planned Litters page. If Khaleesi turns out a platinum rex boy, my husband will KILL me because I JUST got Isaak and I will drive to go get a platinum rex boy in a heartbeat.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG! I just adopted an Oblina/Ghost baby myself from Ashten!! When are you picking up MoZie? I will be picking up ZUz myself on the 5th. Yay us!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Aw she's so cute! I had a rat named Mozie too


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Caged bird- Yeah, I tried to find some background info. on her parents on the site but could not. And yes Khaleesi is beautiful and I can't wait to see those babies. Hopefully I can control myself or I too will have to answer to a peeved boyfriend.

Ratchet- I saw you post about Zuz the other day! She is a cutie. We have to wait till the 6th because we have a 2 and a half hour drive which we can't do on Friday. I'm itching to meet her though. I've been making all new fleeces for when the intros happen. I also made a baby hammock for her quarantine cage, it's so adorably tiny. This will be our first baby, the 6th can't come fast enough!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

SUCH A CUTIE! Congrats!


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

That's awesome! I need to start prepping.. I'd love to see the hammocks you've made! Any tips? I was planning on going to a fabric place near me today but I've got the case of some terrible sniffles. It's too bad we aren't going on the same day Id love to meet a fellow RFgoer! Can't wait for you to post pictures of her in the Meet my Rat section 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

I will take some pictures of them today and post them. It would've been great if we could all meet! Can't wait to see Zuz too!


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Front 














Back
These are ones I just made.They're made with four squares of fabric. Do you have any questions? I'm about to attempt a hammock with two bunks. I'll take pictures as I do it and send them to you!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow those are beautiful! I love the fabric designs. Nice stitch job.. I wish I was so seamless!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's the two-bunker I made. I put an opening in the top for easy access. If you don't mind me asking, where are you from? 
.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

